

Show HN: Releasy is a semver CLI tool to release versions  - gadr90
https://github.com/vtex/releasy

======
gadr90
It's based on the also excellent grunt-release.
[https://github.com/geddski/grunt-release/](https://github.com/geddski/grunt-
release/)

It was kinda abondoned, though.

------
uchoa
Good work.

